# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Rob - PM messages mysteriously turned off...

## Lola

Was there a recent update or some tweaking to the site?  I have used the PM feature - even in the last week - and it was working fine.  I just went to reply to a message tonight and a warning popped up that I had to turn the PM's on - !!  I went to settings, and there were a couple in the PM section that were set to off/no (whatever it was).  I had never touched those settings before...

----------


## Rob

There are small updates that I install from time to time, let me check into it...

----------

